# Dog drooling around other dogs?



## jenjens (Dec 10, 2007)

Has anyone ever experienced this strange behaviour before?
My friends dog, approx 1 year old Yorkie female, has never been around other dogs before. She has no know health problems. This weekend she was around a 7 week old male yorkie and was drooling excessivley and didn't stop until they were apart. 
The vet said it was an allergy to the Advantik flea meds on the puppy but that is the product she uses with no problem.
Anyone any ideas?
Thank you.
Jennifer.


----------



## tcasby (Apr 30, 2007)

Pretty common at my dog park. Dogs that never drool otherwise get all frothy at the park.


----------



## Curbside Prophet (Apr 28, 2006)

It could also be a sign of stress. Never been around other dogs, introduced to a puppy = stress.


----------



## poodleholic (Mar 15, 2007)

> The vet said it was an allergy to the Advantik flea meds on the puppy but that is the product she uses with no problem.


Find another vet. This is a classic sign of stress! Duh. What an idiot. (Not you - your vet!)


----------



## jenjens (Dec 10, 2007)

Well honestly I have had problems with this vet myself and wouldn't go there but this is my friends dog and their vet. Hopefully this will make them rethink their choice.
If this is a stress reaction do you think it will get better? Or anything we can do to help, I guess gradual exposure with rewards to make her feel more comfortable?
Thank you.
Jennifer


----------



## Elana55 (Jan 7, 2008)

I had a puppy agressive female GSD that drooled at puppies. She wanted to kill them. There was NO doubt in my mind that is what she wanted to do. If I was there with her and she looked at them she drooled and I know if I had said the word, that is what she would have done. 

These were 6 week old puppies that were the result of a tenant in a neighboring house not spaying their dog. 

She used to kill wood chucks on the farm and had the same reaction to them. Because she was so well trained I told her to leave the puppies alone and she did.


----------



## jenjens (Dec 10, 2007)

Well, well, well, Turns out the drooler went to the vets today for her shots!
Drooled her way around the vets office as soon as she saw all the dogs there.
Apparaently the vet changed his tune and said it was stress and she would out grow it.
Thanks to everyone for their replies.
Jennifer


----------

